

The new Elmo Live is pretty impressive - Readmore
http://gizmodo.com/356488/first-video-of-elmo-live-singing-and-dancing-shows-he-got-skillz

======
wallflower
Do children need to conjure up virtual/imaginary friends anymore with toys
like these?

Amazing technology but I think playing in the dirt with action figures is a
dying art among the single-digit-year-folks.

I wonder if they are doing real-time voice synthesis. We've come a long way
since the Speak & Spell (from E.T.).

~~~
jcl
We've come from E.T. to A.I. -- Super-toys last all summer long. :)

------
noonespecial
No evil robot I've ever imagined to mass produce as my minions in my bid for
global domination has been half this sinister...

If this were slashdot I'd welcome an overlord of some sort.

------
iamelgringo
Now, if they would only release an API, or some type of animation program and
USB port....

------
Readmore
This is really cool. I want to see a Hacker culture spring up around the Elmo!

------
msteigerwalt
The product rep in those videos is brilliant.

